# An Excellent DC!



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This sounds like a great dust collector. I have been looking, also. The low db level is something that I would need.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I bought the General International collector and *all of it's accessories*" Accessories such as ?
In your second picture , is all of the dust on the outside of your DC due to the 30 micron bag , or do you have a leak somewhere ? Have you replaced it with a finer filter since this picture was taken ? It is this very fine dust that accumulates in our lungs and that is why the newest filters are 3microns or less . If you don't have an air filtration system yet , put one at the head of your must have list .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks and sounds just like a harbor freight


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like you have a good idea but when you add a 1 micron filter bag you might be up to the price of the Delta 50-760 that comes with a 1 micron bag. I have a Delta 50-760 and it's a great machine with room on the platform for a metal trash can pre-collector so you don't have to remove the plastic collection bag near as often, the attached link shows the pre-collector like I built.

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

Below is a good source of information about dust collecting.

http://www.americanfabricfilter.com/Dust-Collection-Tutorial.pdf


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey a1Jim: When I complained about the cost of DCs, a buddy who works at the retail woodworking store pointed me towards the HF model. He said he owned one and was happy with it. Do you own a HF model and what are your thoughts. TIA.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

just an fyi, the smaller the dust particles, the deeper into your lungs they get. a cutoff of 30 microns MAY help your shop look clean, but all the really small pieces in the air will hang up there for a long time and really do some damage to your lungs. I'm sure that a 30 is better than nothing, but getting to a 2 micron or smaller would be much better. also, you will notice that after swtiching to a smaller micron bag, you will lose a lot of the suction power you thought you had. This product may still work for you, especially if you don't spend a lot of time in the shop, but I think you'd be well served to spend a little more on higher quality if this is really something you spend significant time on.

Alternatively, for about $40, you can get a VERY high quality resperator and even throw in some carbon filters for chemical filtration. They are relatively comfortable and do a great job. Search 3M if you want more info.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Companies should not make 30 micron bags anymore. They do an ok job with filtering but they are pretty much useless if you want to fully protect your lungs.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

I will soon be upgrading to a 2 micron bag.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I just ordered this DC, along with a 1 micron canister filter, so I'm very interested in trying it out, and very tired of having my sinuses plugged by dust for days after I've been in my workshop.


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

Good in depth review. 2 micron bags certainly make the difference, without a doubt. I dont even know why companies bother with the likes of 30 micron anymore. The low DB level is certainly appealing, but this is a dust collector, and this is woodwork, somethings are just going to be loud no matter what.

- Dust Collector Reviews


----------

